# is wood glue safe to use around pigeons?



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am hoping to build a pigeon feeder soon. The one I have is horrid. I'd love to glue some parts but I need to know if it is safe.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I assume it is. All my perches are glued and screwed and no harm yet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know how it could hurt them once its dry. I always use the waterproof type.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its safe as long as the glue has dried properly.
Although this sounds kinda obvious, any getting on the birds feathers would be a nightmare to remove (Theres already a post about a bird contaminated with this.)
Allow the glue at least 48 hrs to "set" and dry out thouroughly, before letting the bird near it.
It dries on the surface quickly, but does not reach its full strength till totally hard underneath.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I used wood glue on mine and the birds are fine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know what you are glueing but when I glue things there is no glue showing even if it wouldn't be dry. Wipe off the excess.


----------

